# Hot water tank - Winterization



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

I drained the hot water tank. Now how do I get the anti freeze into the hot water tank? I think I have a by-pass valve - it is right at the hot water tank 3-way connection with a valve that turns 90 degrees.
Can you help?
Paul


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sowman (Hi fellow Canadian eh!)

The hot water tank. I just simply bypassed the hot water tank using the valve, opened the drain plug and pressure relief valve. The tank then just emptied itself.

I did not put any antifreeze in the tank.

I did not know wether or not to replace the plug so I called the dealer. The dealer told me just to leave the plug out and I am done with the tank.

By doing it this way you use less antifreeze and ensure that there is no water. The dealer walked me through the winterization process







It was my 1st time ever and I think I got it all. The dealer should know how to winterize a TT. (I hope)









Tip: Do not forget the outside shower.

Also check out the Northeast rally in May. There are several Canadians from the GTA planning on attending. (Whitby, Bowmanville, Brooklin)

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Snowman, like Thor said, just drain the WH, and open the bypass so that the water/antifreeze does not go into the tank. No need to add antifreeze to the WH tank, as long as it is drained.

Tim


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Thor said:


> Sowman (Hi fellow Canadian eh!)
> 
> The hot water tank. I just simply bypassed the hot water tank using the valve, opened the drain plug and pressure relief valve. The tank then just emptied itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi again,
How do you then know about the water in the WH lines?
How did you get all that out?
Thanks again
Paul


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Snowman, after the valve to the WH tank is closed, this prevents water from going into the tank, and bypass' it directly to your facet. As you fill the water system with RV antifreeze, it will displace any water left in the lines. Don't forget to close your low point drains before filling the system with antifreeze.

Tim


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

My dealer recommended putting a little anti-freeze in the hot water tank. The drain valve on the tank sits a little high, and all of the water will not drain.

When running the antifreeze into the pipes, I simply open the hot water tank bypass for a few seconds to allow a little bit of antifreeze into the tank. This way I am assured that it won't freeze. I leave the pressure relief valve open to prevent pressure build up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

An inch of water in the bottom of the hot water tank will not cause any trouble. The problems that happen during freezing are due to expansion of the water. The water will not expand enough to cause any issues with the tank drained and the drain plug removed.

As for getting the anti freeze into the hot water lines as it was said above that is what the bypass valve does for you. Once you turn it to bypass then your all ready to fill the hot water lines without wasting anti-freeze into the hot water tank.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is a great site for winterizing:
Painless RV Winterizing

Add into those steps to drain all your lowpoint drains under your trailer, then recap.

The Owners Manual has a section on WINTERIZATION too:
Keystone Online Owners Manual


----------

